

Ask HN: Search for Hacker News on Bing - prakash
http://www.bing.com/search?q=Hacker+news

======
prakash
Here's the interesting bit. Under the first link, which is for Hacker News,
there are other links for: "Hacker News", "Feature Requests", "New" and then
HN user names, among other names, my name shows up.

Do HN users see other usernames? Does this change depending on geography? Can
you list the other links you see? Thanks!

~~~
icey
I see you and Ph0rque. Congratulations, you are now bing famous!

~~~
prakash
I have been Binged!! Bada Bing!

------
tokenadult
I get

    
    
        * Hacker News
        * New
        * Freaky
        * Paraschopra
    
        * Johng
        * Feature Requests
        * Ph0rque
        * Prakash
    

as sublinks.

~~~
ErrantX
I get exactly the same.

As an addendum I also like how it triggers on the news keyword and includes a
snippet of the latest news results above the main search results. Very handy.

------
pclark
Its interesting that the Bing cache is from the 25th May, and the Google cache
was this morning. Eg: Google crawls this site _way_ more.

